# Wondering a lot?



## Ivan023 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was reading this forum last few days. I'm bit confused. Lot of people are interested in moving in to Australia, and they are asking about price of normal life, rent, bills,... and normally about payrolls. 
All answers are a bit same: "it is hard here, and life is very expensive..." 
I don't live in Australia and I don't know for sure how is it, but from all people I'm in contact, and from global research data Australia is one of best places to live.
I live in poor country, minimal pay here is about 150€/month. Average pay is about 250€/ month. With good diploma (master) and a lot of luck you can earn approximately 500-800€/month. 
I have pay 270€ monthly + 50-70€ for karate training. I pay rent 80€/m plus 80€ for electricity, fheating... Rest goes for food, milk and diapers ;-) 
This is reality in my country. I wonder why anybody write strate answer like mine. For example for highschool jobs average salaries are x $ and average rent is y $.... And that's that your rational mind will tell you the rest (can you live within income/expense rate or not).


----------



## itprimer (Nov 10, 2014)

That's the most sincere post that I've had read before around. In the country where I live nowadays the average of wages is 1.500 US Dollar/month considering you already got BA Diplom, otherwise you'll have to afford a wage of 700 US Dollars/month living with family or trying to be a seller of clothes in a mall. 400 dollars/month is Ok to buy a month order in a market..


----------



## Ivan023 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks itprimer, for replay.


----------

